# MS WORD 2007 Will Not Save!! Please Help!!!



## AresZorRa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am writing a research paper writing now. After a page or so, I decided to save. When I hit Ctrl-S, nothing happened. So I pressed save and save as..

Neither of those methods are working. Help please!! I need to save my documents!!!

Please give advice.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the file was previously saved, pressing CTRL+S saves the new document over the previous one. You won't see anything on the screen saying it was saved. 

As for Save As, you'll have to be more specific in describing what's not working. Can you not click the option? Do you not see a dialog box to select a file location? Do you get an error? If so, what error? Do you click Save As, and absolutely nothing happens? Where are you trying to save the file to?

Can you copy the text and paste it into a new Word document and save that?


----------



## AresZorRa (Apr 25, 2009)

Say I was editing research.docx 

I open,

I change the spelling

I go to File-->Save As

Nothing pops up for me to change the name

When I just do ctrl S, and exit out of word. return to word, reopen, none of the changes were saved


----------



## AresZorRa (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't save anything, even when I copy and paste into new document.

No box pops up

Yes, nothing happens after save as is clicked


----------



## steve0907 (Apr 26, 2009)

When you start a new doc and want to save click "Save". You should get a dialog box of where it wants to save it. It's usually a high level and not where you want. Scroll up or down till you find a good place you will remember (I use the Computer Name and put it into documents.
You can change the name there. If you edit the document later and are happy with the changes you have made just select "Close". Good ole Word will prompt you "do you wish to save the changes to---. Click yes and it will put it back in the same place, with your changes, like nothing ever happened.
Most of the time there is no reason to use "Save As" unless you want to save it as another type of document. I have used that (rarley) in forwarding 2007 documents to someone using an older version of Word.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Have you tried saving new documents to the same folder?
New documents to a different folder?
Saving from another program like Notepad to those folders?


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Try and delete the normal.dot file . A corrupt template file causes all sorts of problems. Word will recreate the file upon start up


----------

